# New smoker



## sjcooper90 (Feb 3, 2014)

My wife who lives in America got me a smoker for christmas













image.jpg



__ sjcooper90
__ Feb 3, 2014





This is the one she got me and I was wondering if anybody has had any experience with them?


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello.  Welcome to the Group.  I have never seen one.  What can you tell us about it?  We can help do some research.  Wish I could be of more help.

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome to the group SJ

It looks like a squat version of a Weber Smoky Mountain. It is difficult to get a good idea of scale though from the pictures. Do you have a make/model?


----------



## sjcooper90 (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a TecTake 3in1BBQ smoker from amazon


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi SJ

The unit is actually quite squat so it may be quite difficult to regulate the temperature sufficiently for long low smokes however you should be able to grill on it and roast in it without a problem. It should also cold smoke quite well if you use a smoke generator like a AMNPS or the ProQ.

First off I would try something like a beer can chicken or roast pork - using indirect heat around 180-200C. If you find that you can regulate the temperatures lower then try something safe like a pulled pork. With the pork, if the temperature fluctuates or gets too hot then you should still end up with something very edible. If you try brisket and it cooks too quickly then you will probably end up with dry shoe leather. It is worth spending some time early on getting to know how it behaves.


----------



## markuk (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to group !


----------



## darwin101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ya have to love a woman that supports your hobbies!  Hello & Welcome


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi SJ - welcome to the group!


----------

